# How can I make something like this?



## Nick Rocco (Jan 26, 2016)

I am doing my homework to start casting my own pen blanks and I am wondering how something like this is made.







Please let me know if you can shed any light.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 26, 2016)

I am pretty sure those secrets will not be revealed. But if you think about it and are handy with a scrollsaw you can figure something out. Good luck. May have to just buy the blank for now.


----------



## H2O (Jan 26, 2016)

4 axis cnc would be the best way. Scrolling an image that wraps the blank would distort if it's too wide.


----------



## Nick Rocco (Jan 26, 2016)

I am sure that this would be well beyond my, yet to be, beginning casting abilities no mater how it is done.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 26, 2016)

Its made with 4 axis cnc and a double pour.


----------



## Edgar (Jan 26, 2016)

That's a Cupid Pen Blank by Jeff Powell, aka The Master Scroller. It is definitely a highly advanced blank making skill, far beyond my abilities, but it is interesting to read about the general process.

Here's a link to Jeff's web site that explains a little about his work. 
Masterscroller.com


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 26, 2016)

As I said if you have a scrollsaw and the ability to use it you can do something similar with no problem. But you would need to be able to cast blanks as well. This is how Jeff started if all do remember. It can be done with a scroll saw.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 27, 2016)

WOW! Great memory guys!!! 

Jeff does use a CNC for many of his blanks, but this is one of his scrolled designs. Here is a link back to his original post, where he explains about the pen.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/cupid-360-a-69265/


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 27, 2016)

PR_Princess said:


> WOW! Great memory guys!!!
> 
> Jeff does use a CNC for many of his blanks, but this is one of his scrolled designs. Here is a link back to his original post, where he explains about the pen.
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/cupid-360-a-69265/




Now look at you Dawn, taking us back almost 6 years ago. This was when Jeff was just about getting started in these type pens and his ideas grew with the addition of the CNC tools. His work back then is just as fresh and exciting as it is today. An innovator for sure. Boy I sure have been here a long time myself.  Thanks for the link.


----------

